# Love this image



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was looking for a new piece of artwork for my avatar, and stumbled upon this and wanted to share it with you, because I think it's utterly awesome.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

im not saying it's a bad pic but i would have put 2 jets flying up in the sky.

but yes this pic is amazing!!!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

If anyone has it, one of the few pictures more awesome than that one would have to be the one on page 235 of the 6th ed BRB. I'm trying to find the image online right now.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

had to beat up my scanner but i finally got it to work


----------

